# Nikegurl wants new legs!



## nikegurl (May 30, 2003)

I'll be logging my leg workouts here.  4 phases - 4 weeks each.

Week 1 of Phase 1 starts this Sunday.  (I'll log it on Monday)

 I'm going to love it and hate it all at once!


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

Good Luck honey.......


----------



## nikegurl (May 30, 2003)

Thanks!  I'm looking forward to it - this time I'm going to do all 4 phases (no bailing out halfway!)

Have a good weekend Katie


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2003)

This was harder than I remembered.....my upper body is so much stronger (proportionately than my legs.  makes me mad but all i can do is work on it i guess)

SUNDAY JUNE 1 - Week 1  Phase 1

1 1/2 Lying Leg Curls
8 x 40
7 x 50
6 x 50
7 x 40

(this is a different machine than i usually use.  the other one i literally use double the weight but this one felt better so i swallowed my pride and used it)

SQUATS

3 x 25 x 65
20 x 65
5 x 5

Good Mornings
4 x 25 x 25

Seated Calf Raises
6 x 15 x 45

Already feeling some soreness and it's only been 15 hours.  uhoh!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 11, 2003)

SUNDAY - LEGS. Week 2 Phase 1   (late logging but did as scheduled on Sunday 6/08)

1 1/2 Lying Leg Curls 

8 x 40 
6 x 50 
6 x 50 
8 x 40 

Squats 

25 x 70 
25 x 70 
25 x 70 
25 x 70 

Good Mornings 

25 x 30 
25 x 30 
25 x 25 
25 x 25 

Seated Calf Raises 

15 x 45 
16 x 45 
18 x 35 
18 x 35 
16 x 35 
15 x 35

i upped the weight on squats and got them in 4 sets of 25.  after my 2nd set i had my doubts if i could.  was plenty hard.

but...no soreness at all this week.  i'll up it more this sunday.


----------

